# can civilians launch at Sherman cove?



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if a civilian can use the boat launch on nas? I live near the back gate and it would alot easier to get to ft. mcrae in my kayak if i could launch from nas versus driving all the way out to ft. pickens to launch.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i dont think so, i would try asking some of the waterfront businesses along old gulf beach hwy out your way, i launched from lost key yacht club's beach after consulting with the owners, you wont know if you dont ask and some of them are really nice ppl. 

plus its fun to see people get mad when you've gotten permission to use what they think is their private beach behind their condo. lol we had this lady call the cops on us, they were waiting when we beached and the cops asked if we had permission to use the beach and we told him about the yacht club letting us park and use the beach, at that point the lady started squawking and making a huge deal out of it, the cop told her to go home and leave us alone lol.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When you say civilian, do you mean a DOD civilian that works for the gov't or someone that has no affiliation with the gov't? If you have a civilian DOD ID card, you can launch and use it. DOD contractors do not have this privaledge. Only exception is if you are with someone that has a DOD or Active Duty ID card.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> i dont think so, i would try asking some of the waterfront businesses along old gulf beach hwy out your way, i launched from lost key yacht club's beach after consulting with the owners, you wont know if you dont ask and some of them are really nice ppl.
> 
> plus its fun to see people get mad when you've gotten permission to use what they think is their private beach behind their condo. lol we had this lady call the cops on us, they were waiting when we beached and the cops asked if we had permission to use the beach and we told him about the yacht club letting us park and use the beach, at that point the lady started squawking and making a huge deal out of it, the cop told her to go home and leave us alone lol.


 I know that deal.lol. was wading in my 20s along a coast line and found some good action in front of a dock for trout ( Down south Florida) when the owner came out and said I was trespassing on his property. I explained to him that not only was I legal but that I wasn't bothering him or his property. my father was with me as said lets leave but I refused since I wasn't breaking any laws. so he called out the sheriffs deputy ( who himself wasn't aware of marine laws) The officer asked me to come up on his land to discuss the matter and I refused asking him to call the marine patrol because once I walked on the mans property, I would be trespassing. after an hour the marine patrol showed up and verified that I was legal and no laws weren't broke. the owner got all hussy and walked of the deck using poor language. all I could think was how some people with money think they can push people around but found out something different. the funny thing is that he has had this dock with two new boats that in my years of fishing there never once have I ever seen these boats used. I believe that you have to have the military sticker to have use of the base launch. it would be nice if they would allow boaters to use it. the only one that close fills up quickly.


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

One more reason to take a military member out on your boat with you. In the past you could also launch there if you were a member of the Navy League as well but not any longer.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

No just a regular civilian with no affiliation to the govt. I didn't know if maybe they just charged a higher fee to civilians to use the launch or if it is completely off limits. Thanks for the info


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

No, but you can pay for it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately no, you may not. If you have a 2 person yak and the other person joining you is Military/DOD then you may utilize the facility since your buddy is sponsoring you.

Their number is 452-2212 if you care to give em a call.

Mike


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> When you say civilian, do you mean a DOD civilian that works for the gov't or someone that has no affiliation with the gov't? If you have a civilian DOD ID card, you can launch and use it. DOD contractors do not have this privaledge. Only exception is if you are with someone that has a DOD or Active Duty ID card.



I don't know when that went into effect but I used it 10 or so times last year and many times before that. I have a civilian DOD card and show my ID every time! It must have just changed!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I paid $5.00 to launch!


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know they let me on base to play golf and use those facilities so i was just hoping it was the same for the boat launch but ill just have to find somewhere else to launch. Im looking forward to the sheepshead being in the pass soon and was planning on taking my yak over to ft.mcrae and fishing the jetties


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

acoustifunk said:


> I don't know when that went into effect but I used it 10 or so times last year and many times before that. I have a civilian DOD card and show my ID every time! It must have just changed!


You have civilian DOD CAC. Therefore you can use it and pay the $5 to launch. If you have a green Contractor CAC, you do not have the privaledge to use the ramp.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Like I said before, I have a civilian DOD CAC Contractor and is has a green stripe and have NEVER had any problems.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I didn't say contractor! My bad. But it is a CIV DOD Contractor CAC card with a green stripe.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



acoustifunk said:


> Well I didn't say contractor! My bad. But it is a CIV DOD Contractor CAC card with a green stripe.


Maybe they changed since I've checked therules. But contractors were not allowed the last time I looked.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they changed since I've checked therules. But contractors were not allowed the last time I looked.


They don't enforce it. Haven't for a while.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Splittine said:


> They don't enforce it. Haven't for a while.


 
Depends on who's in there. Have same card and have been turned away many times. So i don't even try unless my dads with me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You want to launch on a military base damn it put your time in... join the military, retire from the military or get a DOD federal job......


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

With all the current budget cuts, I personally would gladly pay 40$ to launch there. If it would help keep it open. It sure is a very nice facility :thumbup:
I would save that is gas not having to start at Navy Point. 
With non ethanol being 4.35$ per gallon last time. I bought it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> You want to launch on a military base damn it put your time in... join the military, retire from the military or get a DOD federal job......


Yeah. :thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you open this facility up to everyone and anyone, it will be closed to everybody in short order.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Realtor said:


> you open this facility up to everyone and anyone, it will be closed to everybody in short order.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
You are spot on,........ unfortunately.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Realtor said:


> you open this facility up to everyone and anyone, it will be closed to everybody in short order.


Very interesting observation
A bit cynical but interesting


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

once upon a time...


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've lived in pensacola my whole life and have come across many disrespectful military people, so your comments about opening the launch to everybody would only lead to it being shutdown is ridiculous. I love our beaches here and the fishing and can't stand to see people trash our beaches and boat launches and have actually gotten into a fight with a group of military guys at ft. pickens point while i was fishing and nicely asked them to pick up the case of beer cans they left lying on the beach!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 i ace, i appreciate our military and i respect the sacrifices that they make but just because a person enlisted in the military doesnt mean they're suddenly a saint with perfect judgement and moral fiber that is beyond reproach, military people will screw things up for everyone by being just as retarded as civilians on or off a military installation. in fact i would venture to say that just because sherman boat ramp is a military facility that it would be respected and properly used by civilians just the same way as the forts and the naval aviation museum...just because everyone knows that they are civilian guests on a military installation.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What, Realitor is cynical and not me, I feel left out. What he is saying is it was put there [sherman cove marina] for people that served or are supporting the military. And lastly it's not big enough to support everybody. Go sign up and spend 20 years of moving all over the world every two years not to mention getting shot at protecting your rights. Then you would be saying what we are..... Next.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

During the summer months, parking get's crazy enough with the people that can use it now. There is not enough space for trailer parking if they let others use it. Trailers are parked down the street in the grass as it is in the summer.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> +1 i ace, i appreciate our military and i respect the sacrifices that they make but just because a person enlisted in the military doesnt mean they're suddenly a saint with perfect judgement and moral fiber that is beyond reproach, military people will screw things up for everyone by being just as retarded as civilians on or off a military installation...


X2... if you wanna see a bunch of military act like jackasses, go behind the Dock on Pensacola beach on any given day.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The policy of allowing green stripe contractor DOD civilians to use the ramp has been on and off again at least three times in the past ten years.
It all depends on the whim of the current base commander I was told.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> +1 i ace, i appreciate our military and i respect the sacrifices that they make but just because a person enlisted in the military doesnt mean they're suddenly a saint with perfect judgement and moral fiber that is beyond reproach, military people will screw things up for everyone by being just as retarded as civilians on or off a military installation. in fact i would venture to say that just because sherman boat ramp is a military facility that it would be respected and properly used by civilians just the same way as the forts and the naval aviation museum...just because everyone knows that they are civilian guests on a military installation.


I agree with you 100 %. There are buttholes both in and out of the service. We had a heated thread back in the day on the forum about the NAS pier and civilian use. Some people thought the Navy were being unfair about not letting civilians use it. It came out it was a Security and Liability issue not the Navy being difficult. Maybe same thing in this case. The best solution is to take me fishing !!! :thumbsup: I have that wonderful dependent card (wife,air force) !!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry you folks feel this way, I could see it now, there is limited parking, on nice days the trucks are along the road, super congested already, add the civilian population and there goes the neighborhood. Think about it. There are times its difficult now. Add 50-100 boats, trucks/trailers, there is no way (I would think) the government will open itself up to so much increased liability. Sorry ya’ll feel this way. Bottom line is “I don’t think the facility can handle the increased usage with the limited space”


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> .... Bottom line is “I don’t think the facility can handle the increased usage with the limited space”


That's a legitimate reason. I think some people took it as civilians would ruin in by the way they act. 

I've launched boats at literally every boat launch in the area. Honestly I'd rather launch at shoreline or navy point to go fish in the gulf. Because a lot of the time the live bait is pushed into the bay on the tideline, sometimes as far as the ranger station on Fort Pickens.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well this has thread has gotten way off subject quick lol. I was just asking a simple question if i could use the launch or not....its not that big of a deal to me, ill launch elsewhere. There are many things on base open to the public and i was just wondering if the boat launch was but of course you will always have the ONE AHole who has to make a sarcastic remark


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

If you are referring to me. I am sorry you took it that way. 
It was a simple observation. 
With the current budget crunch and across the board cuts. 
Any revenue is a good thing. 
40$ to launch would be fair. 
As far as people screwing things up.
Just because you military or not or a lawyer or a LOE or not or what ever. 
Does not make you responsible or not.
I was born, raised and will probably die in the state of Florida. Can we get a boat ramp just for us :no: nor do I want one. 
Calling someone a "Ahole" how ever shows a lot of class. :whistling::thumbdown:


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You are spot on,........ unfortunately.


Just treat Sherman cove like a private Marina/Yacht Club. You wouldn't launch from there either.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

sealark said:


> What, Realitor is cynical and not me, I feel left out. What he is saying is it was put there [sherman cove marina] for people that served or are supporting the military. And lastly it's not big enough to support everybody. Go sign up and spend 20 years of moving all over the world every two years not to mention getting shot at protecting your rights. Then you would be saying what we are..... Next.....



What about civilians that deploy with the military? Last i checked we get shot at as well. Last I checked that would be supporting our military and in sense helping protect our country.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

acoustifunk said:


> What about civilians that deploy with the military? Last i checked we get shot at as well. Last I checked that would be supporting our military and in sense helping protect our country.


if you do this then I am sure you have the proper ID's to use the facility. Your missing the point. IT'S NOT BIG ENOUGH TO OPEN UP TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. let it go.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jet fishin i was not referring to you. I actually agree with you about paying a higher fee to use that launch. I could of saved alot of gas money when i launched at navy point and took my boat to the pass but like i said before its no big deal to me ill just launch elsewhere.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's BPs fault.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Splittine said:


> It's BPs fault.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: win


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

acoustifunk said:


> What about civilians that deploy with the military? Last i checked we get shot at as well. Last I checked that would be supporting our military and in sense helping protect our country.


I would assume if the Govt is paying you OR a contractor you would be eligible to use the facilities as long as you were employed at the time. Don't forget someone that puts less than 20 years in also Doesn't have base privileges after he or she get out of the service. If you were wounded and have 100% disability through the VA you would get a dependents ID regardless of how many years in the service and have base privileges. Thank god for spell check:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm working on getting a boat but until then if you wanna use me for my ID to launch there hit me up, i'll gladly go fishing with you.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never seen you whore yourself out via internet---nice step up bud!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

:sailor: :tank: :wheelchair: :2guns: or no :boat:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You busted me E-whoring...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> You want to launch on a military base damn it put your time in... join the military, retire from the military or get a DOD federal job......


Sometimes you have such a winning attitude.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Wish u could, was stationed there in 1970 was taking a flight student so i could use it but he moved on


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Sometimes you have such a winning attitude.


Horn, read all the previous posts. I did have a explaining attitude. But some kept making illogical reasons to use the base. I just told it like I saw it. I think it got my winning attitude across.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Horn, read all the previous posts. I did have a explaining attitude. But some kept making illogical reasons to use the base. I just told it like I saw it. I think it got my winning attitude across.


Ha, I agree with you.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

[quote=


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Springs bout here and summer will be GREAT. Stay Positive. :thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Springs bout here and summer will be GREAT. Stay Positive. :thumbsup:


Honey child Lamb chops...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------

